# Estimated Cost for New Walkway and Front Stoop?



## marcus118 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys I'm getting a few bids right now to get a new paver walkway and front stoop and wanted to get an idea of what a fair price would be for this. 

I know there are lots of variables but to keep it simple I'm in NJ and looking at a 50x5' multi-sized paver walkway and new front stoop that has 2 steps, a landing and no railing. Risers will be pavers and caps will be blue stone slabs. 

Check out the photo below. This is almost exactly what I'm looking for. 

So what do you all think I should be paying to get this done including all labor and base materials and EXCLUDING the cost of the pavers which I'm estimating at about $2k. 

Thanks!


----------

